# Olympic Games Watches...



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I just happened to have out these three watches together and thought you might like to see a quick group snapshot:

*Bronze(ish), Silver and Gold*










From left to right:

Ritalux, 17-Jewel Swiss auto, 1972 Winter Olympics - Sapporo, Japan

Molnija, 18-jewel Russian manual wind, 1980 Summer Olympics - Moscow, USSR

Longines, Admiral HF manual wind, 1972 Summer Olympics - Munich, Germany (the back looks like THIS)

Does anybody else have any other examples of watches that commemorate specific sporting events, not necessarily just the Olympics?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

There's a Timex for every occasion...









This one is for the 1980 Moscow olympics. Sorry for the rather blurry pic.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent! That's exactly what I want to see. bring 'em on!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paris - Dakar Rally Vostok


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

The Omega Geneve Chronostop was released as the offical time piece for the '68 Mexico Olympics. I've seen a brochure around somewhere, I post it if I find it again.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I just happened to have out these three watches together and thought you might like to see a quick group snapshot:
> 
> *Bronze(ish), Silver and Gold*
> 
> ...


Whatchu win 'em for? You're a dark horse Mr H.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

The watch does not have any commemorative markings ,but Omega were still using the olympic symbol in 1971










paul


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Great idea for a thread Rich and some great watches too, I love the Ritalux. I've no olympic watches myself, but have always hankered after one of the Montreal Omega hybrids.

Andy


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool idea. I've got this one.....




























Cheers, Simon.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

foztex said:



> Great idea for a thread Rich and some great watches too, I love the Ritalux. I've no olympic watches myself, but have always hankered after one of the Montreal Omega hybrids.


I was lucky to get the Ritalux; just happened to be looking at the RLT sales site at the right time









Very nice Dynamic Paul. Presumably ties in with strange_too's earlier '68 Mexico Olympics comment.

I'm envious every time PG posts that '91 Paris-Dakar Vostok. You don't see those too often! Any luck with the Fittipaldi Timex PG? I'm still searching!

grey said:



> Whatchu win 'em for? You're a dark horse Mr H.


...and probably well overdue for the knackers yard









Here's another one. Some of you have seen it before so will be used its, erm, unique styling. To others it will probably give you nightmares:

*Van Der Bauwede Chronorace 1*










A souvenir from the Bahrain F1 Grand Prix in April 2004. The back looks like THIS.

@SimonR - Now that _is_ nice! I like that







Any idea of the year? Looks late 60's early 70's to me but I'm only guessing.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Any luck with the Fittipaldi Timex PG? I'm still searching!


No, one of the other Paul's on here who had one sold it some time back on ebay, went way too high for me!


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice one Rich, love the watch. What's the movement?


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

@SimonR - Now that is nice! I like that Any idea of the year? Looks late 60's early 70's to me but I'm only guessing

I was hoping someone on the board might be able to tell me the year, as I'm struggling. I think it's from the 70's or 80's. It has a 7733 movement with the usual dials.

Simon.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

SimonR said:


> Nice one Rich, love the watch. What's the movement?


The VDB? It's an ETA quartz, 27-jewel 251.262 which VDB call their CAL. 25. I wonder if they do any "work" on it or apply any decoration (short of applying their name)? The battery ran out last week (almost three years to the day I guess) so I'll find out when I take the back off 

Going by the style, I'd say your watch is pre-80's. It doesn't have that bulky/squared/chrome-look of mid-late 70's watches, but a more restrained, rounded style. That's just my general hunch of course; I can't be sure.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Rich, love the watch. What's the movement?
> ...


Rich, your VDB is totally cool. I do love that middle eastern touch!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're one of a select few that recognise its charms.


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

knuteols said:


> There's a Timex for every occasion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knuteols, how much for the Timex please!!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

VDB question?

errm, how do you tell the time on it? Too many dials and hands on it for me ~ but then waht's my name again?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Tell the time? Nah, it's just for pit lane/paddock posing


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

SimonR said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > There's a Timex for every occasion...
> ...


Eh... not for sale







But it came in a lot of other Timex's I bought last year. Think I paid around $6 for the lot. Had to fix the movement though ( one of those early Timex Quartz movements with a balance wheel ).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I saw one go through ebay from a canadian seller a while back I'm sure it was over $50.

Knut has a knack of finding the good ones


----------

